# Formen des Zustandspassivs mit Modalverb/FII



## Nussschnecke

Hallo Zusammen,

Lately I have found on the Internet the forms of Zustandpassiv with modals in all tenses. My question is regarding Futur II, well, I know it's fully theoretical, but I dont't understand something.

1.
Here for example: Leserfrage: "Wie heißen die Formen des Zustandspassivs mit Modalverb?"

_Präsens: Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen sein
Präteritum: Die Geschäfte mussten geschlossen sein
Perfekt: Die Geschäfte haben geschlossen sein müssen
Plusquamperfekt: Die Geschäfte hatten geschlossen sein müssen
Futur I: Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen sein müssen_
*Futur II: Die Geschäfte werden haben geschlossen sein müssen *(not: Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen.)


2.
On other pages, for example here: Deutsch lernen | Passiv: Zustandspassiv (sein-Passiv) - Sprakuko - Deutsch lernen online
it is created some other way (with another example):

*Futur II: Ein Liebesroman wird geschrieben gewesen sein müssen. *(not: Ein Liebesroman wird haben geschrieben sein müssen.)

My question is: which method of creating Futur II is correct? Both of them?? If both, which one sounds better for native speakers?

Thanks a lot!

Nussschnecke


----------



## Kajjo

Nussschnecke said:


> Ein Liebesroman wird geschrieben gewesen sein müssen


This sounds right to me.


Nussschnecke said:


> Die Geschäfte werden haben geschlossen sein müssen


This sounds utterly wrong to me.

Please note, that Futur II Zustandspassiv is a very rare kind of tense anyway.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nussschnecke said:


> Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen.



Das wäre mMn. die  richtige Form.
Allerdings wird man sie wohl kaum je  zu Gesicht bekommen: "_Futur II Zustandspassiv is  a very rare kind of tense"_ (#2)


----------



## berndf

Nussschnecke said:


> Futur II: Die Geschäfte werden haben geschlossen sein müssen


Not quite. @JClaudeK is right, this is the correct form:
_Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen._​
It seems you have mixed up two base forms, which are both possible:

_Die Geschäfte sind geschlossen._
_Die Geschäfte haben geschlossen._
The modal _Futur II _versions of 1. and 2. are, respectively:

_Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen._ (as above)
_Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gehabt haben müssen._

But as @Kajjo and @JClaudeK said, there is hardly any real world use for such a form.

*PS:*
To make things worse, there is a distinction between the above versions where there modal verb expression is in _Futur II_ and a version (with a different meaning) where only the main verb is in _Futur II_:

_Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gewesen sein werden._
_Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gehabt haben werden._
But these forms are completely academic and have no practical relevance. It is a theoretical extension from a real world expression in present (not future) perfect:

_Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gewesen sein._
_Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gehabt haben._


----------



## anahiseri

Ich  habe versucht, mir ein  Beispiel einfallen zu lassen, das sich korrekt anhört:
Der Brief soll geschrieben haben worden sein.
Der Brief wird geschrieben haben sein sollen. - das hört sich richtig an, ist aber anders strukturiert als

_Futur II: Ein Liebesroman wird geschrieben gewesen sein müssen._
Weiter weiss ich nicht.  . . . . .


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> Der Brief soll geschrieben haben worden sein.
> Der Brief wird geschrieben haben sein sollen. - das hört sich richtig an, ist aber anders strukturiert als


Für mich klingen diese Sätze" falsch.

Ich würde sagen:
Der Brief soll geschrieben haben worden sein. - das ist kein Zustandspassiv, sondern ein ganz normales Passiv.

_Futur II (Zustandspassiv):  Der Brief wird geschrieben haben {gewesen sein} sollen._* - *klingt zwar auch schrecklich, ist aber mMn. grammatisch.


----------



## anahiseri

berndf said:


> _Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gewesen sein werden._
> _Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gehabt haben werden._
> But these forms are completely academic and have no practical relevance. It is a theoretical extension from a real world expression in present (not future) perfect:
> 
> _Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gewesen sein._
> _Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen gehabt haben._


Und was hälst Du hiervon ?
Die  Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen.


----------



## berndf

anahiseri said:


> Und was hälst Du hiervon ?
> Die  Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen.


Schaue bitte ein wenig weiter oben in von Dir dem zitierten Beitrag. Dort diskutiere ich diese Version.


----------



## elroy

What are these sentences supposed to mean?   Could someone translate them into English?


----------



## Kajjo

_Ein Roman wird geschrieben gewesen sein müssen._

I suppose:

_A novel will have had to been written.
(=There will have been a time at which point a novel already was written / had been written.)_


----------



## elroy

Thank you.

_A novel will have had to *have* been written. _

Or: _A novel will have had to have been written._

"had" is not needed; I think it's used as some sort of reduplication.

Is _Ein Roman wird *haben* geschrieben gewesen sein müssen_ possible in German?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> A novel will have had to have been written.


----------



## anahiseri

die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein  =
*the shops will have been closed.*

die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein  mússen =
*The shops will need to have been closed*
I'm afraid this one is not a precise translation, and maybe it's not even correct.


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein[, als du ankamst. =]
> *the shops will have been closed.*


Oder aber - wahrscheinlicher: the shops *must* have been closed [when ..... ]
(auf Deutsch): *= Vermutlich* waren die Geschäfte geschlossen , als du ankamst.

vergl.:


> *Deutschplus*
> Das *Futur I *und* das Futur II *können auch eine Vermutung ausdrücken.
> 
> Die ausgedrückte Vermutung bezieht sich beim *Futur I* auf ein Geschehen in der Gegenwart, beim *Futur II* auf ein Geschehen in der Vergangenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> _Beispiele_ZeitUmschreibungSie ist nicht zu Hause. Sie *wird* wohl immer noch bei der Arbeit *sein*.Bezug auf vermutetes GegenwärtigesSie ist nicht zu Hause. Sie ist *vermutlich* immer noch bei der Arbeit.Er ist verärgert. Er *wird* wohl wieder mit seiner Frau *gestritten haben*.Bezug auf vermutetes VergangenesEr ist verärgert. Er hat *vermutlich* wieder mit seiner Frau gestritten.







> Die  Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen.


- wie gesagt schon wurde: ein sehr "unwahrscheinlicher" Satz.



elroy said:


> What are these sentences supposed to mean?  Could someone translate them into English?


Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich ihn auch mit "the shops *must* have been closed" übersetzen.


----------



## Nussschnecke

Thanks a lot!
So I keep "Ein Liebesroman wird geschrieben gewesen sein müssen" version, the rest I try to forget...
  
sorry.
For example the sentence: _Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gehabt haben müssen._

"geschlossen gehabt haben"- I have never met, only "geschlossen haben". What is this _gehabt_ here??? I have found on Wikipedia the so called Doppeltes Perfekt Doppeltes Perfekt – Wikipedia, maybe that?

Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen worden sein müssen_. -_could it be the same as the sentence:
_Die Geschäfte werden haben geschlossen werden müssen ???_


----------



## anahiseri

Nussschnecke said:


> Thanks a lot!
> So I keep "Ein Liebesroman wird geschrieben gewesen sein müssen" version, the rest I try to forget...
> 
> sorry.
> For example the sentence: _Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gehabt haben müssen._
> 
> "geschlossen gehabt haben"- I have never met, only "geschlossen haben". What is this _gehabt_ here??? I have found on Wikipedia the so called Doppeltes Perfekt Doppeltes Perfekt – Wikipedia, maybe that?
> 
> Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen worden sein müssen_. -_could it be the same as the sentence:
> _Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gehabt haben müssen ???_


This "gehabt" is impossible.


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> This "gehabt" is impossible


Please see what berndf wrote in #4.


----------



## anahiseri

bearded said:


> Please see what berndf wrote in #4.


Thanks!  Anyway, I think the complexity of our latest  grammar discussion is too much for me!


----------



## Nussschnecke

Thanks a lot for all the answers!
My last question: What is the difference in meaning between these the two sentences?:

1. Die Geschäfte _werden_ geschlossen sein _müssen_.
2. Die Geschäfte _müssen _geschlossen sein _werden_.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## anahiseri

1.  The shops will have to be closed.  = It's necessary that the shops will be closed.
2. (It doesn't make sense to me)


----------



## elroy

1. The shops will have to be closed. = It's *It will be* necessary that the shops will be closed *(for the shops to be closed)*.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> 1. The shops will have to be closed. = It's *It will be* necessary that the shops will be closed *(for the shops to be closed)*.


Indeed.


anahiseri said:


> It's necessary that the shops will be closed.


This would be: _Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen worden sein_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen worden sein_.


For this, I would say "The shops need to have been closed" or "It is necessary for the shops to have been closed."

I don't think "*It's necessary that* the shops *will* *be* closed" is a viable sentence.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "It is necessary for the shops to have been closed."


I have assumed that this is what @anahiseri meant (_It's necessary that the shops will be have been closed_)


----------



## elroy

What bothers me is the combination of "It's necessary that..." and "will."


----------



## anahiseri

Summing up:
Die Geschäfte _werden_ geschlossen sein _müssen_. = The shops will have to be closed. (Zustandspassiv, not discernible in English)
_Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen worden sein_. (normal passive, no difference in English)
does everybody agree?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What bothers me is the combination of "It's necessary that..." and "will."


This reminds me what you just wrote somewhere else about precedence vs pattern based.  


> [I]f you haven't already noticed, English is a highly _precedence-based_ language when it comes to collocations.  Much of what is or isn't idiomatic or common is simply based on what has become more or less established usage.  So when we say that X sounds okay while Y sounds less idiomatic or is less likely to be used, there's often no rhyme or reason to it and it's just based on historical developments.  This is to an extent the case with every language, but in English this tendency is particularly marked, and English is less forgiving than other languages when it comes to using words in conceivable but less established ways. German, for example, is more _pattern-based_.  You can create combinations you haven't specifically seen before but that seem to make sense based on other combinations you've seen, and this is much more likely to work in German than in English.



It is quite obvious what _It's necessary that the shops will have been closed_ means: There is now a necessity that in the future a certain actions (closing of the shops) will have been completed. This is an unlikely things to say that way. It is the same in German: _Es ist notwendig, dass die Geschäfte geschlossen sein werden_ is an equally unlikely and odd sounding sentence. But as it has no syntax flaws and a crystal clear semantic it would still be considered well formed and meaningful.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> But as it has no syntax flaws and a crystal clear semantic it would still be considered well formed and meaningful.


I don't think so.  English "will" and German "werden" are not used the same way, and I think some of those differences are in fact due to syntactic restrictions.  Furthermore, I don't think the intended meaning would be clear, let alone crystal clear, to a native English speaker: the sentence is about a possibility, something that may or may not happen, which clashes with "will."


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> Summing up:
> Die Geschäfte _werden_ geschlossen sein _müssen_. = The shops will have to be closed. (Zustandspassiv, not discernible in English)
> _Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen worden sein_. (normal passive, no difference in English)
> does everybody agree?


I agree basically, only  the *meaning  *is very different.
Die Geschäfte _werden_ geschlossen sein _müssen_. -* it will be necessary *that the shops will be closed. (They'll have to be ...)
Die Geschäfte müssen geschlossen worden sein. - *I suppose* that the shops have been closed.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> The modal _Futur II _versions of 1. and 2. are, respectively:
> 
> _Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen._ (as above)
> _Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gehabt haben müssen._


Usage: Note that these sentences *can mean suppositions *about  past tense. And this is the usage were I can imagine the phrase is used more frequently than in the future sense.

I suppose that the shops were to be closed./... were closed.

Duden: werden

werden:


> a) zur Bildung des Futurs; drückt Zukünftiges aus
> ...
> b) kennzeichnet ein *vermutetes Geschehen*
> ...
> zur Bildung des Passivs



PS: 1b meaning - the sentence  may be passive or active depending on the sentence and context.

In case of:


_Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gewesen sein müssen._ 
_Die Geschäfte werden geschlossen gehabt haben müssen._

meaning: passive (Zustandspassiv) + I suppose ... they were closed.
I would not read it as being/happening in the future without very special context.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don't think so.  English "will" and German "werden" are not used the same way, and I think some of those differences are in fact due to syntactic restrictions.  Furthermore, I don't think the intended meaning would be clear, let alone crystal clear, to a native English speaker: the sentence is about a possibility, something that may or may not happen, which clashes with "will."


Interesting. Before answering, I would like your opinion on the following sentence:
German: _Es ist falsch, dass New York in Russland liegt_.
English: _It is wrong that New York is in Russia_.

The German version is syntactically correct, semantically meaningful and factually correct. Does this apply to the English version as well?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> The German version is syntactically correct, semantically meaningful and factually correct.


It is semantically ambiguous. 
It can mean:
1. Es stimmt nicht, dass New York in Russland liegt.
2. Es ist nicht richtig, dass New York in Russland liegt, es sollte nicht in Russland liegen. 

Vergleiche: Es ist falsch, dass Dresden in Amerika liegt. (Hier kann es real beide Bedeutungen haben.)

Is this also in the English version?

English: _It is wrong that Dresden is in Amerika. _


----------



## berndf

OK, the _wrong/false_ confusion. As someone who has studies epistemology this should not have happened to me. My bad. 

The English version should be


berndf said:


> _It is wrong false that New York is in Russia_.


In German, you cannot reproduce this distinction except through context. I meant _falsch_ as the opposite of _wahr_.


----------

